# Help!!!!



## Theykeepmebusy (Nov 8, 2011)

I picked up some rabbits who traveled from another state to meet me 3 hours away, one of them a Lionhead doe, possibly bred, was showing obvious signs of stress, I knew I was asking for trouble when I cam up and they were crammed 2-3 into tiny carrying cages, this made me want to take every rabbit there, went for 4 came back with 13, all I could carry home and they rode comfortably in their own holes. The doe, I need help with, I'm sure is dehydrated, I started her on pedialyte yesterday once I figured out she just wasn't drinking, I have a water bottle and a crock in her cage and her food and she is just not eating or drinking. Yesterday I noticed what looked like blood stuck to her hiney with matted pee and poo fur. This is when I started the pedialyte via dropper. Well this morning she was acting fine, finally being nosy, 30 min. later, she starts just jumping all over the cage like a mad woman, I grab her, I was scared she would hurt herself and she does a little bit more jumping and then starts screaming, screamed for 2 or 3 minutes, I calmed her down and she just laid up against my chest for a while, I am still giving her the pedialyte orally, she is responsive, drinking from the dropper ( like it's going to end), looks up when she hears a sound, but lays her head back down when I shhh her. Is this shock? Obvious dehydration, is that all?  What else do I need to be doing? I'm freaking out, I already love this girl, she is so sweet. Please give me your advise. Anyone.



EDIT!!!!! She just now went from the laying on her side postion to laying being on her belly!!!! This has to be a good sign.


----------



## oneacrefarm (Nov 8, 2011)

Is she eating at all? It is good that you have her drinking, keep doing that till she drinks on her own. Try to get her to eat some kitchen oats, parsley, hay, plantain (the weed, not the banana thing) or  dandelion leaves.... she needs to eat or her digestive system will quit working properly. Most of my buns will eat rolled oats when they won't eat anything else. I don't really know what is wrong but it sounds like you are on the right track...

If she IS bred, how far along? Maybe she has a stuck kit? 

Shannon


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Nov 8, 2011)

I was told almost 2 weeks old, the breeder palpated her but could not feel anything, said it was to early to be for sure. She is drinking from the dropper, I can put it in front of her and she is reaching up to drink from it and drinking all from it. She has not eaten yesterday or today, she has the same pellets she was on with the breeder, I read your reply and placed some oats,hay and dandelion leaves in front of her. Thank you for letting me know that about her digestive system. Is there any way I can stop the diarrhea ? It is not watery just very pasty.


----------



## oneacrefarm (Nov 8, 2011)

Theykeepmebusy said:
			
		

> I was told almost 2 weeks old, the breeder palpated her but could not feel anything, said it was to early to be for sure. She is drinking from the dropper, I can put it in front of her and she is reaching up to drink from it and drinking all from it. She has not eaten yesterday or today, she has the same pellets she was on with the breeder, I read your reply and placed some oats,hay and dandelion leaves in front of her. Thank you for letting me know that about her digestive system. Is there any way I can stop the diarrhea ? It is not watery just very pasty.


The oats and dandelion should help...I would take all the pellets away and only give her the oats, dandelion and hay until the diarrhea stops. I would try to keep her bottom clean and dry as well as you can. Keep going with the pedialyte and water, as much as she will drink.

Shannon


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Nov 8, 2011)

O.k , I did take the pellets away, she is not touching anything, but the pedialyte and water, I have been cleaning her, went to rub on her stomach, thought of a stuck kit scared the crap out of me (what if the breeder was wrong) , and she acts like it is sore and it is a little hard, rubbed some more and it helped her to clear out, her belly is making, growling sounds? Like ours would if we were hungry? I have never heard a rabbits stomach move. Could this be some bad bloat? I have treated it in baby buns before, with some infant gas medicine, but they didn't have the runs, or anything,just stomachs way harder than hers is. I will keep the 3 choices out in front of her and continue with the water and pedialyte.


----------



## oneacrefarm (Nov 8, 2011)

Theykeepmebusy said:
			
		

> O.k , I did take the pellets away, she is not touching anything, but the pedialyte and water, I have been cleaning her, went to rub on her stomach, thought of a stuck kit scared the crap out of me (what if the breeder was wrong) , and she acts like it is sore and it is a little hard, rubbed some more and it helped her to clear out, her belly is making, growling sounds? Like ours would if we were hungry? I have never heard a rabbits stomach move. Could this be some bad bloat? I have treated it in baby buns before, with some infant gas medicine, but they didn't have the runs, or anything,just stomachs way harder than hers is. I will keep the 3 choices out in front of her and continue with the water and pedialyte.


I don't think it would hurt to give her some baby gas medicine. Does she "slosh" when you pick her up and shake gently? Or do you see mucous when she poops?

Shannon


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Nov 8, 2011)

Yes she, her belly is kind of sloshy, I went ahead and gave her a little bit, she is now hard to get to take the water, but is moving around a little here and there and she had a piece of hay sticking out of her mouth, I couldn't tell if her poo has mucous, it is runnier than it was early, I am cleaning it constantly and I noticed her ears were getting cold, so I turned a heater on in the room she is in, seemed to have helped, they are not cold anymore and that is when she started moving around. I really hope she pulls threw this, she is so beautiful and sweet. Thank you for the info, it is appreciated so much.


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Nov 8, 2011)

Her poo is getting thicker again, I hope this is a good thing, I'm still cleaning her up, she is barely eating, I tried to get some very mushy oatmeal down her, but I am not sure if she actually took it. I really hope she makes it threw the  night, I'm going to treat her all night with the pedialyte and water, and try to get some kind of food down her.


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Nov 8, 2011)

Never mind, she screamed again, thick poo kept coming out and she passed away.


----------



## CCourson05 (Nov 8, 2011)

So sorry for your loss!


----------



## AZ Rabbits (Nov 8, 2011)

I have no idea what was going on. Sorry for the outcome. If you ever figure it out, let us know.


----------



## oneacrefarm (Nov 9, 2011)

Theykeepmebusy said:
			
		

> Never mind, she screamed again, thick poo kept coming out and she passed away.


So sorry you lost her....sounds like enteropathy of some kind....very hard to treat once it gets bad. At least you know that you tried and that she was not alone and as comfortable as you could make her....I would watch the rest of them and look up mucuoid enteropathy online. There are some things you can try right away if you notice it in any of the other rabbits.

Shannon


----------



## crazyturkeydesigns (Nov 10, 2011)

oneacrefarm said:
			
		

> Theykeepmebusy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So sorry for your loss...it's never easy to loose one  
As soon as I read "sloshy sound," I was thinking the same thing. Make sure that the other rabbits have plenty of good quality hay available to them and if any start showing symptoms (like diarrhea, listless, goes off feed), pull pellets and offer only oats and hay. I found a good article about it online if you want to check it out: Mucoid enteritis


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you everyone. It was a real disappointment, I went ahead with some preventive measures with everyone else, I had a 3 go off feed, so I put pedialyte in everyone's waters, large amounts of hay and oats with their pellets, next day everyone was just fine and active, yesterday and today I offered pellets with the oats and they dug right in. I think everyone will be just fine    . I will post some pics in a new thread once I get some, introduce my new members. They are still on quarantine  and will be oh say the next 30 days, added some more just because of this experience. I want to be sure everyone is A O K.  Before they enter the "barn".


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Nov 12, 2011)

Here is the one picture I got of Jade, this is 2 days before she passed, just a normal nosy bun. She had a very sweet personality and calm, I kind of look back and wonder if that was just the beginning symptoms and I just didn't know.  :/


----------

